# external USB, power saving mode ?



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

Anybody have any ideas whether external USB drive shuts down motor during inactivity ?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

FLAsathappy said:


> Anybody have any ideas whether external USB drive shuts down motor during inactivity ?


I'm not sure but my Seagate goes into sleep mode. The problem with that is that the 722 does not know how to wake it up. I just unplug mine until I want to use it and then I unplug it when I'm done.


----------



## wahoolions (Jul 26, 2006)

The drive shutting down is generally a function of the firmware. Some vendors provide a utility that will allow you to change the setting of when / if the drives powers down.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

On Tech Forum, Dan, VP of Engr. said they were aware that some USB drives were going to sleep and they are working on a fix.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

FLAsathappy said:


> Anybody have any ideas whether external USB drive shuts down motor during inactivity ?


Happens on my PC too. Quite annoying and you would think my Vista PC would be able to keep the thing alive. :nono2:


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

FLAsathappy said:


> Anybody have any ideas whether external USB drive shuts down motor during inactivity ?


My Maxtor OneTouch III shuts the motor down after an interval of inactivity. It also starts up again properly, as opposed to the Seagates that don't, so if you can find one and want the shutdown then I would buy it.

I've been trying to find another 500GB one but they seem to no longer be available.

I don't know how the Maxtor OneTouch 4 works, hopefully someone here can report on one.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Grandude said:


> My Maxtor OneTouch III shuts the motor down after an interval of inactivity. It also starts up again properly, as opposed to the Seagates that don't, so if you can find one and want the shutdown then I would buy it.
> 
> I've been trying to find another 500GB one but they seem to no longer be available.
> 
> I don't know how the Maxtor OneTouch 4 works, hopefully someone here can report on one.


Just bought and hooked up a 500 gig OneTouch 4 to my second 622. All is well so far. The Indicator light Pulses slowly when not in use. When i activate the drive through the 'manage device' menu it dutifully wakes up and comes to attention.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Marriner said:


> Just bought and hooked up a 500 gig OneTouch 4 to my second 622. All is well so far. The Indicator light Pulses slowly when not in use. When i activate the drive through the 'manage device' menu it dutifully wakes up and comes to attention.


Thanks for this good info. Did you put your hand on the drive to see if it was still spinning? I'm hoping not. I use way too much energy around here as it is.

I am now watching for a good buy on the Maxtor OneTouch 4, 500gb.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Grandude said:
 

> Thanks for this good info. Did you put your hand on the drive to see if it was still spinning? I'm hoping not. I use way too much energy around here as it is.
> 
> I am now watching for a good buy on the Maxtor OneTouch 4, 500gb.


The drive "sleeps" when not in use. I picked it up a minute ago (light pulsing) and when i selected 'Manage Device' from the menu, it spun up and was ready for action. after a period of inactivity it takes another nap.

got the drive last wednesday at fry's for $99.95. don't know if they still have that deal.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Marriner said:


> The drive "sleeps" when not in use. I picked it up a minute ago (light pulsing) and when i selected 'Manage Device' from the menu, it spun up and was ready for action. after a period of inactivity it takes another nap.
> 
> got the drive last wednesday at fry's for $99.95. don't know if they still have that deal.


Thanks again for the info. I used to be a Fry's regular customer when I lived in Fremont, CA which had a Fry's store. Now I live to far away, here in Santa Rosa, but keep hoping they will expand up this way. (We are closer to the home store than Texas .

I'll have to check on-line. BB has it now for $129 but wouldn't mind saving $30.


----------

